# Wie installiere ich den Realplayer?

## jakob

Hallo zusammen, 

was ist der Unterschied zw. dem Paket

realone und realplayer im portage?

Leider kann ich den realone nicht installieren:

[kirk:root]/etc# emerge -p realone

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "realone" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- media-video/realone-1 (masked by: package.mask)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

Ach das hilft nicht:

[kirk:root]/etc# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p realone

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "realone" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- media-video/realone-1 (masked by: package.mask)

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

Liebe Gruesse, 

Jakob

----------

## cruxnor

Hi,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber musst du nicht ein ENV vor ACCEPT_KEYWORDS setzen? Sprich so:

$ env ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pD realone 

ciau, cruxnor

----------

## jakob

Klappt leider auch nicht mit env. Trotzdem danke!

----------

## dertobi123

Auszug aus /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

```

# <solar@gentoo.org> (06 Feb 2004)

# RealOne/RealPlayer 8 vulnerabilities bug #40469

media-video/realplayer

media-video/realone

```

Du möchtest auch https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40469 lesen.

----------

## jakob

Hallo Tobi, 

hast du eine Alternative zum Realplayer?

----------

## amne

Sieh dir mal das hier an, besonders den Teil über package.unmask.

edit: Hab gerade gelesen, was dertobi123 in der Zwischenzeit vor mir gepostet hat. Siehe auch die Notiz in der Doku:

 *Quote:*   

> In der Regel hat es einen guten Grund warum Pakete in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask maskiert sind. Mögliche Gründe sind bekannte Sicherheitslücken, dass das Programm seit laengerer Zeit nicht betreut wird oder das es sich um beta oder pre Versionen handelt. 

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *jakob wrote:*   

> hast du eine Alternative zum Realplayer?

 

Der mplayer soll auch Real-Streams wiedergeben können, ausprobiert hab ich das aber noch nicht ...

----------

## jakob

Und was nutzt du fuer Web-Radio und Web-TV?

----------

## dertobi123

 *jakob wrote:*   

> Und was nutzt du fuer Web-Radio und Web-TV?

 

Web-TV nutze ich gar nicht, Web-Radio nutze ich auch recht selten (vom "Mainstream" Dudelfunk bin ich ab), und wenn sind es MP3 Streams mit denen xmms/ryhthmbox wunderbar zurecht kommen ...

----------

## _lobo

...solltest es einfach mal mit dem mplayer probieren, ich hab die erfahrung gemacht dass der mit relativ viel zurecht kommt!

mfg

chris

----------

## jakob

Ich hab' mir den mplayer mal runtergeladen. Leider kann ich aber kein TV schauen damit, da oeffnet sich nichts. Hat es jemand schon geschafft damit einen Film anzusehen?

Hier eine Liste was es alles gibt:

http://www.surfmusik.de/deutv.htm

----------

## Carlo

Vielleicht ist Bug 37372 einen Blick wert. Realplayer Streams via mplayer haben bei mir auch noch nie funktioniert.

Carlo

----------

## _lobo

http://www.bctv.de/games/tr_aod/tr_historie_dsl.asx

der hier zum bleistift (is von deiner seite) funktioiert einwandfrei mit dem mplayer

----------

## psyqil

```
*  net-www/mplayerplug-in

      Latest version available: 0.91

      Latest version installed: 1.2

      Size of downloaded files: 44 kB

      Homepage:    http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/

      Description: mplayer plug-in for Mozilla

```

könnte eine Hilfe sein...mit der 0.91 hatte ich nur Probleme, 1.21 läuft gut, aktuell ist 2.45 hab ich gerade gesehen, probier ich gleich mal aus!

----------

## flammenflitzer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=722259&highlight=#722259

----------

## sarahb523

ich habe (trotz bug) realone aus der package.mask auskommentiert. Bei mir gehts eigentlich ganz zuverlässig. Ich nutze realone sogar als standalone .swf player.

----------

## Mooses

Die Änderung an der package.mask geht beim nächsten sync leider flöten.

Deswegen solltest du ein file /etc/portage/package.unmask generieren und da sowas reinschreiben wie (bei mir beim realplayer):

```
media-video/realplayer

media-plugins/realvideo-codecs

```

Viel Spass

Mooses

----------

## Aldo

Wenn die realvideo-codecs installiert sind kann man mit kaffeine prima Live-Streams und sonstige Real-Dateien abspielen.

Bei mir funktioniert das wunderbar.

----------

## aZZe

Helix Player 

https://player.helixcommunity.org/

Eigentlich ganz nett. Hab da jetzt zwar noch nicht sooo viel dran rumgefrickelt aber laufen tut er.

----------

## aZZe

Achso.....da fällt mir doch noch xine ein. Mit den entsprechenden codecs läuft es. Realplayer files wmv files etc.

Codecs gibt es hier:

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html

 unter download --> other binary codec packages

----------

